

Ask HN: What's the state of the art for temporary landing pages? - DanI-S

I want to hear the HN community's current favourite technologies and techniques for building, hosting and analysing temporary landing pages - the kind you put up to gather potential user contact details and use cases before launching a new product. This is an area that has seen some rapid developments recently, with new SAAS products springing up all the time.<p>I want to hear about:<p>- Awesome hosted services with things like integrated A/B testing and automagical social network integration<p>- Clever techniques for increasing capture (increasing user 'investment' leading up to capturing an email address, etc)<p>- Your favourite ways of driving the right kind of traffic to a landing page<p>- Thoughts on how best to give information about the product - video, text, graphics<p>- Techniques for analyzing the data resulting from such a campaign.<p>If you have or know a blog post about this area, be sure to post a link. Articles like this are what HN is best at; we have a lot of knowledge distributed throughout our skulls.
======
dshah
I recently used <http://LaunchRock.com> \-- and it worked well. Simple tool,
with some nice social features.

Disclosure: Subsequent to my use, I've become an angel investor in the
company.

